# dishwasher dimension challenge!



## donf (Dec 7, 2008)

I need advice! 

I need new dishwasher - the Fisher Pakel dishwasher that was in the house whe nwe bought it is junk - it breaks every year or less. I want to buy a new one. Challenge the counter dimensions are smaller than normal and the only dishwashers I have bee nable to find that will fit are Asko and, guess..., Fisher Pakel! Both have horrible reliabilty ratings. 

Canm anyone help? Here are the dimensions of the cabinet opening:

24" wide (normal), 33.5" tall (short) 23" deep (shallow).

Thank you thank you.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

What kind of countertop do you have?


----------



## donf (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank yo for replying. The counter tops are hexagon tiles. the counter is part of an island that also includes a sink.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Are you sure you're only 23" deep? Was the flooring installed after the cabinets? Dishwasher dimensions allow a little wiggle room, but 33.5" high might be a little tight. Would it be possible to shim the countertop up 1/2"?


----------



## zircon (Sep 24, 2007)

*check out ADA compliant dishwashers*

I had similar problem because I tiled in front of the dishwasher and didn't want to trap it. I found a GE that fit. It's a great dishwasher but it's only 80 to 85% as large as the one year old GE I took out and gave to my sister. Wife was not thrilled. ADA Americans with Disabilities Act specs lower counters for wheel chair roll up.


----------



## zircon (Sep 24, 2007)

*Where are the replies?*

I received two emails that two different people had replied to this thread after I posted, but when I went to this thread I seem to be the last poster. This happened on another thread that I replied to also. Something not right with the system?


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

I am also getting the same problem here for last week or so.:whistling2:

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL


----------

